
Why your smartphone doesn't belong in meetings - walterbell
https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2016/09/why-your-smartphone-doesnt-belong-in-meetings/
======
dozzie
> There's nothing worse than whipping out your smartphone during a meeting

Yes, there is something worse. Pulling me into an agendaless meeting that has
nothing to do with my job, just because the organizer thinks my presence _may_
potentially be useful at some hypothetical point.

> When you take out your phone it shows a:

> Lack of respect. You consider the information on your phone to be more
> important than the conversation at hand, [...]

On par with arranging an unnecessary meeting. First show me respect by not
polluting my day with useless crap that prevents me from doing useful work,
_then_ you may start expecting respect in return.

> Lack of listening. You aren’t practicing activelistening, so no one around
> you feels heard.

Of course I'm not listening. If the meeting doesn't concern me, I won't have
anything to say nor will it have any information important to me. My attention
is a scarce resource. If you want it, provide me something valuable in
exchange.

